# School



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi guy's! So this is not really animal related as you can probably tell from the title. A little more personal? Maybe some of you farmers can help me out. Here goes.
So I'm homeschooling. And I'm not doing great. Right now I'm only doing math, history, and literature. Math taught by myself and my dad. And I'm not good at math! And I'm finding it hard to see how spending hours finding the hypotinuse of a triangle and complex radicals and volume of a sphere is helping me get closer to my dream of having a self-sustaining farm. 
The other half is tought by a friend of the family. It's hard to wrap my head around some of the writing she's having me do. Half the time the homework is incomplete. I want to do my best! But I want to learn more about animals, and get stuff done around the farm, and work more so I can make money! School just seems so unimportant when theres so much more I could be doing! Not that I don't try! My mom will make me go to a real school if I don't step up my game. 
And then there's college in a couple years. I have no idea what I'm going to do in that respect. 
Anyone have any ideas for online schooling to give me more of a structured day? Maybe a preset curriculum with an end goal would work better than just ' going with the flow ' where I have so much room to get distracted? 
What did you guys do for college, or wish you had done? I want to do something that feels like I'm getting closer to having a farm, not sitting doing math and history all day. Maybe I don't understand cause I'm still a kid? ( almost 17. But doesn't every teen think they're an adult? ) 
Any encouragement or tips? You guys have lived it, and gotten to where you are now. Any advise? 
Thanks all, anything helps.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get your high school diploma. That really is important. There are online schools.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Check out Khan Academy online. It's a 100% free website devoted to education. It's absolutely amazing. I've been homeschooled all my life and something we do is add time everyday for extra curricular studies. I.e. in addition to normal math, science, history, etc. time is also allotted for say, researching goat care for example. I've totally been there in the boat of "why do I have to learn all this seemingly unimportant stuff", and what my parents always told me which turned out to be _so _true is: you don't know what skills and knowledge you are going to need in your life. When I was still learning science, I never would have seen myself needing to know how to saturate a solution in order to do a fecal test on my goats for example, which was before I even knew I wanted goats.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi there! I am in the same boat as you. I’ve been homeschooled all my life and have only been in a public school once. Tenth grade is horrible!! But instead of math I have difficulty with chemistry. I raise goats for money on the side and am getting a summer job this year. 
I think what’s helping me get through this is to just keep going! I want to become an Extension Agent and educate farmers about agricultural advancements. I also want to work with the local 4-H (which is an awesome thing that you would totally enjoy BTW!). 
I know that in my area there is a local homeschool Co-Op called CHEC. I got in it last year and it is great! Basically one time I week I go to have class and get teached by actual teachers, then I get my assignments and do those for the week. It’s NOT easy but it is easier then “free styling it”. Check and see if you area has something similar. If not then YouTube is awesome and as mentioned Khan Academy is great! 
You can do this! Just keep going! Do the best with what you can get! Rooting for ya!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Some math can be a pain, but, farming uses a lot of math. Even a simple thing like building say a chicken coup, uses math. Square feet, inches, etc. A lot of measuring to make sure everything is exact. 

Field work is full of Algebra. Especially if you have to fertilize or use any chemicals of any kind. How many acres, how many pounds of corn to plant, how far apart, etc. 

You may not use the exact type of math that you are doing right now, in your future, but everything that you are doing right now is training your brain on how to learn, so later your brain will have an easier time finding answers. You are building pathways in your brain.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Kass oh man I feel you. All the suggestions above are so good. You will definately need the math and science. The other subjects are just as important. Please get your high school diploma. After that college will have so many other doors in the agricultural world open to you. I have my own regrets and I truly would never want any one else have those.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Finish school for sure, work hard to catch up you may have to get a tutor if you're struggling. For me, online/remote work was hard. I didn't really get good at it until I was older. Math is extremely important for farm life so try to focus on the goals at the end  The exact scenarios may not come up but down the road you may have situations you need to use the methods you used to solve the problems in HS for how to solve real world problems

Personally, I have my bachelors degree in communications and my masters in business management and continuing my education was probably the best thing I did. You can run a farm without it but during that time I took a lot of extra animal science classes, earth science, and then a lot of business finance type classes which really helps me in the profitability market.

Also something else to consider is farms aren't cheap so you're going to have to get a job before the farm most likely. To be able to afford land you're going to want to make sure you're saving some money for a good down payment while at the same time having enough money from your income to support yourself (rent, utilities, food, etc). Something that you'll notice is good paying jobs are harder to find, they usually want some sort of work experience so that means you'll likely have to start "entry level" somewhere and work your way up. Then once you get a farm then look into trying to be self sustainable. I will say I have a small farm and we probably break even after everything we do. No way I could quit my job quite yet tho and I've been living here for almost 5 years. 

So just remember your dream will take time to attain it. So you're going to have to do something in the mean time to get you there. Think of it as a stepping stone.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

My advice is to not go to college if you don’t have a clear idea of what/why you want to go. IMO, college is pushed way, way, way too hard these days, and most kids go because it’s expected of them and either completely waste their money and drop out, or get a degree in something they don’t use. Unless you want to pioneer the way farms work and learn some new way of doing something, just go to work on a farm straight out of high school and get invaluable experience just with hands on learning. You can always go to college later if you think that’s what you want to do. But maybe just working on a farm is what you want to do, not going to college to learn about farming. 
Don’t go to college just to go. Student debt is a massive problem in this country.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would absolutely search for reputable online options. It can be difficult to feel your learning is 'real' if only friends and parents are teaching you.

However, have you looked into early college programs at community colleges? Some offer concurrent enrollment plans where you can earn both high school and college credits at the same time.

My biggest word of advice, do not get caught up with the names of colleges or going to college 'just because.' If you want to go to college, find one with a major that directly links to what you want to do - perhaps agricultural management would interest you... but remember that even some community colleges offer very reasonable associate's degrees in things that might benefit you.

As for a high school diploma - community colleges do not require one. Most only require that you are 18 when applying.

If I were you, I would spend time doing what I love, and focusing on the math and english involved in that, tie everything you do to goats... if that is what you enjoy - and then when you are ready, you can spend two years at a community college getting an associates degree to prepare you for your chosen career.

I know I have recommend a lot so I will just leave this to sum it up: Look into community college options, whether while still in high school, or after... they will open you up to a world of ideas.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi, I’ve taught all three of my kids,they were all homeschooled.
khan academy is a great resource for you but not the only one. Great courses are also great for self study.
My daughter had trouble with algebra until I bought her a vet tech book then she had to figure doses and stuff and got it.
Building sheds and feeders is great for Applying geometry To practical things. Find a way to apply what you need for school to what you love. Hands on is always a better way to get things to stick in your mind.
College is emphasized way too hard today. If you’re serious about farming, find a mentor in your area before you give up on school, that way you have a clear view of what you want to take on. Then you can figure out the best path.
Best of luck to you.
Just remember the world can be your classroom if you’re willing to study it’s lessons.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I could not agree with Ranger1 more! There's no bigger waste of time and money than college unless you have a very specific goal and purpose for being there (and a _very_ solid plan for paying for it). If you want to be a farmer, pretty much the last thing you want is a liberal arts degree! Technical and agricultural schools can offer practical courses in a number of areas, but make sure you're not just getting a degree for the sake of getting a degree. Figure out what you actually want to _learn_.

As for math, what you're describing is geometry, which is so, so practical in the real world. You absolutely DO need to know how to find the hypotenuse of a triangle, the volume of a sphere, etc. Goats Rock gave some excellent "real world" examples. I'm always having to do math to figure out how much of each material I need to build a shed, for example. I want it to be the right size so I need to be able to figure out both square and cubic footage. If I want it to hold so many bales of hay, I need to be able to figure out how much space that hay takes up and build accordingly. Angles and pitch of roof are where your hypotenuse comes in. If you think of math as something that will help you for the rest of your life, it might be easier to learn it. I often find that my ease of learning any subject relies on my attitude toward it more than how difficult the subject is in itself.

My nemesis was always diagramming sentences. I never could see a good use for that skill, and my mom loved diagramming sentences so she drilled me on it. I was always good at grammar, usage, etymology, and reading comprehension (skills that are all very useful)--but diagramming? No way! And I'm still not good at it!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I would absolutely search for reputable online options. It can be difficult to feel your learning is 'real' if only friends and parents are teaching you.
> 
> However, have you looked into early college programs at community colleges? Some offer concurrent enrollment plans where you can earn both high school and college credits at the same time.
> 
> ...


This for sure! My mother and me fought so much when I was in high school looking at colleges because I was looking at the big names, I can tell you now not a single person has ever asked nor really cared what college I went to, in the field I am as long as I have the degree that checks the box and the work experience they don't care. I went to community college for 2 years then switched to finish my 4 year program (didn't have the option at the community college). The community college was less than half the cost of the in state university I went to for my second 2 years.

Community college is the best thing I ever did, even if as a kid I thought my mother was the meanest person in the world for making me go there versus a big name. Plus community colleges often have the best online programs!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I homeschool all 8 of my kids. I have one 14 year old left to graduate. My oldest son went on to get his PHD in Computer science and now teaches in a university. He's the only one who embraced higher education. He loves the academic world. But he will be the first to say. Its not for everyone. And its changing. My next 3 kids all did some college but found it wasn't their thing. My son went on to tech school to be a mechanic. My oldest daughter married and my next daughter became a police officer. Then my next son works well with his hands...lots of hands on training on a farm. Hes a large equipment mechanic working of Semi's and tractors. He can fix anything..hes also certified in AC and heating as well as Electric. He never went to college. My next daughter is in management at TSC..when my older 3 were young..college was expected. Now with my youngest coming up...we dont even push it. College sadly is not the same. I actually rather he not go. He's super smart an can go far no matter what he chooses. 
Get through high-school. Push yourself beyond what's required. When my son was interested in survival stuff we got him lots of books on the subject. He started making these cute little bow and arrow sets.. then those set became lethal as he learned. He even skinned a snake and used it to cover his bow. (Yuck) he can survive off the land easily. But he learned more than just skill sets. By digging into books he did history, English, comprehension, practical application, math ...one subject and he learned all subjects. They key is learn to learn. Don't cut yourself short. Math is very important in all settings..especially so on the farm. Push yourself beyond the common books..grab books on subjects that interest you and dive in. Dig deep. Education is never a waste of time. 
If you need structure..an online option is a great idea. Here In Texas there are free online schools. Not sure of anywhere else. All in all..push yourself..make the next few years count for your future. You got this!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice by all.

We have faith in you.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I homeschool all 8 of my kids. I have one 14 year old left to graduate. My oldest son went on to get his PHD in Computer science and now teaches in a university. He's the only one who embraced higher education. He loves the academic world. But he will be the first to say. Its not for everyone. And its changing. My next 3 kids all did some college but found it wasn't their thing. My son went on to tech school to be a mechanic. My oldest daughter married and my next daughter became a police officer. Then my next son works well with his hands...lots of hands on training on a farm. Hes a large equipment mechanic working of Semi's and tractors. He can fix anything..hes also certified in AC and heating as well as Electric. He never went to college. My next daughter is in management at TSC..when my older 3 were young..college was expected. Now with my youngest coming up...we dont even push it. College sadly is not the same. I actually rather he not go. He's super smart an can go far no matter what he chooses.
> Get through high-school. Push yourself beyond what's required. When my son was interested in survival stuff we got him lots of books on the subject. He started making these cute little bow and arrow sets.. then those set became lethal as he learned. He even skinned a snake and used it to cover his bow. (Yuck) he can survive off the land easily. But he learned more than just skill sets. By digging into books he did history, English, comprehension, practical application, math ...one subject and he learned all subjects. They key is learn to learn. Don't cut yourself short. Math is very important in all settings..especially so on the farm. Push yourself beyond the common books..grab books on subjects that interest you and dive in. Dig deep. Education is never a waste of time.
> If you need structure..an online option is a great idea. Here In Texas there are free online schools. Not sure of anywhere else. All in all..push yourself..make the next few years count for your future. You got this!!


^ I love this. Learning is not restricted to academia. I find it interesting that many of the people I know who got college degrees are employed by people who never went to college. I even remember reading an article years ago that made a similar observation and lamented the fact that our colleges and universities aren't geared toward developing entrepreneurs but instead seem to focus on churning out academics to perpetuate the higher education cycle, and drones to supply the workforce. The entrepreneurial types tend to drop out of college because it doesn't provide the real world skills required to actually start and run a business.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My high school Geometry exam- pass or fail, was on a pool table! We had to shout out the theorems and point out where to hit the cue ball to what ball to what pocket and wow! Was that hard! But, we all played a lot of pool to practice for that exam! (I was fortunate to go to a mostly boys private school!)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Get your high school diploma! I cant stress this enough. Yes school is a testing & training ground. It is important. You want to own a farm? How are you going to pay for it? How much land do you need to be self sufficient? How many animals per acre? How many acres to.produce what to generate income.? All math. Just change a few words to make it interesting. Instead of circle..use hay ring. Make the words into what you need on your farm.
You sound intelligent and bored. Thats a tough road. Make it interesting for you. Talk to other Educational organizations to find what you need. Once you get your high school degree..start checking out ..Agriculture colleges. See what they have to offer online. You may find what you are needing. 
I have 3 degrees...Some of us have to go more than 1 direction.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you ALL for the motivation and ideas. I wasn't expecting to get so many replies! I'll give it all I've got to push through this year. Good idea applying goats to geometry! I know the literature is good for me, the work is hard! It gets my brain going, which I know is good for me no matter how much it's a pain in the moment! My mom is looking into online biology on Khan Academy and maybe another class online. Next year Im a senior, I'm hoping to do online school... my mom wants me to do a couple classes at a community College next year. 
Its good to know people are rooting for me 
I love you guys


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

As for the farm... Im a dreamer. In a perfect world, I'd get through high school, work a decent job, save up money, get married, buy a farm, have a family, and everyone lives happily ever after! 
But life is not so simple, as I'm finding out. There's gaps i haven't thought out, areas of adult life I know nothing about! All I know is to just keep working towards my dream and one day Ill get there.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I homeschool my children too and I was just going to suggest what your mom said, taking college classes while in high school (in our state you can take community college courses while in high school and they count as dual credits, lots of homeschoolers do this.)

Also, if you're interested, look into a trade if college isn't for you. Our plumber neighbor is making a VERY good living and he does commercial work only. He has lots of free time and zero student debt.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

No matter how hard or boring something is, at some point, it will be in the past! We all had to get through school and even the good times were sometimes overshadowed by the not so good, but eventually, it is all behind you! Pick some goals then strive to get to them. (don't be surprised to find that it might be easier than you thought!)


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I was home schooled. My mom told me I had to get my GED before I could go to Africa. I passed my GED test, and about a month later, I was on a plane. 
For me, studying toward a specific goal was very helpful. If 'finishing high school' is too nebulous for you, maybe you could study toward passing the SAT, or the Hi-Set, or whatever you decide to achieve. There should be classes to help you with that. For me, learning from someone other than a parent or a textbook was helpful. Even though the GED wasn't hard, and I probably wouldn't have had to take prep classes at all, I'm glad I did, as the presence of another teacher figure spurred me on to work harder and get a higher score. 
Whether you go on to college or not, you really do need to finish high school. It may bother you the rest of your life if you don't, and since life is full of seemingly pointless things that we have to do to keep our jobs, etc., its good to learn how to confront those issues now and overcome them. 
Hang in there! You can do it!


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

I stopped going to school at 14, pretty much because my mom hated the school system so she never made me go. I didn’t get my GED until 4 years later (and it was ridiculously simple). I worked and used the money to travel and get an apartment with a cousin. I have zero regrets about it. If I changed anything in my past, I probably wouldn’t be married to my awesome husband and have five great kids that (at 17) I thought for SURE I never wanted. 

I am so NOT on the “higher education is important” train. I homeschool my kids (major shout out to khan academy. Great resource!!) but we feel it’s way more important for them to be able to WORK...and work hard. I tell them all the time, you don’t have to LIKE physical labor, but you better be able to do it when you need to!

So, IMO, if you know how and have a willingness to WORK, you already have huge leg up on your generation. 
If your parents are footing the bills, you follow their rules until you can afford to make your own. 
And whatever you decide, just be confident with that choice and don’t look back. Nothing good comes from dwelling on what you “coulda, shoulda, woulda” done!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Nudanud said:


> I stopped going to school at 14, pretty much because my mom hated the school system so she never made me go. I didn't get my GED until 4 years later (and it was ridiculously simple). I worked and used the money to travel and get an apartment with a cousin. I have zero regrets about it. If I changed anything in my past, I probably wouldn't be married to my awesome husband and have five great kids that (at 17) I thought for SURE I never wanted.
> 
> I am so NOT on the "higher education is important" train. I homeschool my kids (major shout out to khan academy. Great resource!!) but we feel it's way more important for them to be able to WORK...and work hard. I tell them all the time, you don't have to LIKE physical labor, but you better be able to do it when you need to!
> 
> ...


Well said!!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Thought I'd come back to this thread. 
I finished the school year and only one left to go! So ready to be done. 
I'll be taking a couple classes at a college near by, and still homeschooling a couple classes. But the thought of 1 year to go has given me some motivation. 

Now I've been thinking about after high-school. 
Option 1. Stay at home and keep raising goats.
Option 2. Sell my goats, move out into a small apartment with a roommate and save money until I can have my own farm.
Option 3. Bust my butt the summer after I graduate to save money, sell my goats, and visit all my siblings. ( Indiana, Ireland, and Australia.) Make a year out of it, then come back and reevaluate. 
Option 4. Be an apprentice at a goat farm near me for 6 months or a year. This one is iffy because I'd be signing a contract to stay the entire time. Like, 1 day off a week, being available around the clock. I'd love to do the work if I ever take the leap and get my own farm. But to give up any social life and having my own animals for an entire year? I know the knowledge and learning I would do would be incredible, but it's a big trade.

I love my goats, and although I've already had them for over a year we're just now getting the permanent shelter and milk stand built. I feel like I got into it too late and now I'm at a crossroads. I'm just getting to the good part, but I also want to move out and do fun things before I settle down. 

What do you guys think? Keep on with the goats? Or put it on pause till I have my own place?

What did you do strait out of high-school? 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Is your gut telling you what you should do? I mean really deep down, does one option make you calm and/or excited while others make you anxious or fretful? Because I’d go with your gut. 

Personally, if you have the option to travel the world and see family, that sounds like quite an amazing adventure and your decisions will be waiting for you when you return and maybe you’ll have more clarity. Though I know that means selling goats, and that’s a tough decision.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Moving out on your own will be more expensive than you think. Better off to stay at home and save money.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

To me, those are questions only you can find answers to. I would suggest praying over them. Figure out what you need, not what sounds fun.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There are other options as well. 
3 of my kids went to Job Cor. My son did culinary, oldest daughter learned welding, and youngest did carpentry. Both daughters went to work on a farm and son a resort at Yosemite. Job cor places you as soon as you graduate. 

Welding is a way to get good money lol.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

"Choose a job you enjoy, and you'll never have to work a day in your life" - Unknown 

Good luck! Embrace the gift of your youth while you have it!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Kass...
Wow...you are in a great spot!! : ) You are young and seem to have no major commitments, at this time, holding you back. (I would LOVE to be in your spot!!) : )

Personally...I would choose Option #3. Save your money thru the summer...visit Indiana 1st ('cause it's "local")...then travel "across the pond" to see the rest of your family. Who knows what great adventures you will have!! Heck...you could have a completely different life/plan after being able to take some time to figure out what is truly important to you and how you want to live your life. 

PLEASE take Option# 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You may regret it later on in life if you don't. (I'm totally speaking in hindsight...wishing I would've had that kind of opportunity when I was right out of school.)

As far as the goats go...they will still be around when you decide what you want to do.
If you are certain that you want to raise goats in the future, the time off will allow you time to consider your next move (ex: buying a farm in Ireland or Australia...ha-ha) and you will be able to plan exactly how you want things to be set up instead of figuring things out on "the fly".

Best Wishes and Best of Luck!!! : )

~ Hope ~


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm personally not a big fan of adult children graduating and then staying at home with their parents and I'm especially not in favor of adult kids keeping animals on their parents' property in most cases (before anyone gets their nose out of joint, I do realize there are definitely legitimate exceptions). Oftentimes it can set both of you up for bad habits and a rocky relationship later on. I have a few friends and relatives who are in their late 20's and 30's who still keep animals on their parents' property. They all started out temporary—"Just until after college" or "Just until after this six-month trip" etc. but now ten years later the parents are still stuck with aging dogs, cats, goats, birds, horses, etc. while the kids have moved on. But woe to the parent who dares SELL any of these animals! Finances, chores, management, etc. all get tricky when you keep animals on someone else's property and you don't want that kind of friction building between you and your parents. 

I'm in favor of traveling if you can, but I don't suggest waiting to get a job until after you graduate. Get a job now so you can start saving up. Even if you don't end up traveling, having extra money in the bank will give you more options after you graduate. You may decide to keep your goats and if you have money saved up it could become a downpayment on some acreage. And don't get sucked into thinking that only young people have the freedom to travel. I've done far and away more traveling in my adulthood than I ever did during my high school and college years! You have some time to think over your decisions, but busting your butt with a job NOW will sure make all of your future possibilities a lot easier.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I would pray about it. Everyone is going to tell you what THEY would do, but The Lord knows what YOU should do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Only you can decide.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I know, thats why it's hard lol. I'll definitely be praying about it. 
Whenever I'm not with the goats or getting up early to feed them I think I could sell them next year. Then I go out and see the babies tasting leaves or my favorite doe begging for scratches, or putting a fresh batch of cheese in the fridge and I just can't imagine letting them go. 
My very lovey doe cracks me up. She gets jealous of my dog and scares her away so I'll only pet her! And taking them for walks in the woods listening to them munching as they walk... 
I have a year to think about it anyway...

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

